# diy turbo manifold



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

i have a friend who welds..im speshal








but, where can i find info on what the measurements should
whats the best material to use
its for a k26 8v setup
how long should each runner be, how wide, what thickness to use
help me


----------



## K2Golf2.0 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: diy turbo manifold (mistercheeks)*

SEARCH!!
I'm building my own turbo mani right now, just getting one of the machinist at my work to cut the Flange out for me. I've already made the flange that attaches to the exhaust intake side. Making one for the exhaust DownPipe side of it.
I'm going to make a log style manifold like this one:








Or:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: diy turbo manifold (K2Golf2.0)*

There are two different materials you can use: schedule 10 stainless pipe or schedule 40 mild steel pipe.
The stainless is better if you want...well..stainless steel. The schedule 40 mild steel will make a manfold that is slightly heavier, but basically bulletproof.
You can get a head flange from http://www.techtonicstuning.com for approx $50 and spend about $50 in materials. If you have a lead on a k26 turbo flange, then you'll be set http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

if i buy a cracked audi 5k manifold for around 65...for me to modify it how much am i looking to spend...
can i see how it should look like


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: diy turbo manifold (K2Golf2.0)*

Where would one find the "T" sections like pictured above?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: diy turbo manifold (jettadrvr94)*

Local conduit/industrial supplier is where I found mine locally. Unless you want to order them, then you can goto http://www.acestainless.com


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: diy turbo manifold (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_Local conduit/industrial supplier is where I found mine locally. Unless you want to order them, then you can goto http://www.acestainless.com

Thanks... I'll check out the local steel supplier, too


----------

